# Ethanol Fireplace & Drywall



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi.. I am interested in DIYing something similar to this

http://www.resourcedir.directory/im...bio-oh-ethanol-fireplace-puurvuur-belgium.jpg

I would like to ask.. is it possible to purchase jus the burner tray (i have found a few of these in various sizes) and mount it on fire retardent drywall (the red boards) or does the interior of the fire zone and back have to have some special material?

I have a long flat stone wall painted in normal white interior paint and i am looking to decorate it with a very long fire place.. similar to the design i made which is attached. I will also be covering the drywall above and below the fireplace in feature tile, can i cover the back, top & bottom around the fire iteslf also?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First thing you need to check is your building codes !

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

two things to look at, building code and ventilation.


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

No such thing in my country.. and ventilation is ok.. there are vents around the whole house with constant airflow.. all is need is some tips and advice how i can go around and build it with the questions i had...


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The example you've posted is certainly beautiful work. What we can't really see is if it has any type of chimney above the flame. That would make a difference as to how the area directly above should be constructed.

If you had similar output, and clearances, as in the example, a layer of fire rated drywall would be minimum for any vertical surfaces. I would prefer cement board myself. The horizontal surface above the flame should at least be sheet metal over a rated substrate.

How will you supply the ethanol to the burner?


----------

